# skimmer



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

hey, i know this is kinda a stupid question, im kinda interested in settin up a saltwater, i was just wonderin what a protein skimmer is? what does it do? can u make ur own? are they costly?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There are diy instructions on the net. I have never tried to make one. They remove dissolved protiens out of the water before they turn into ammonia.
They can get a little pricey< but there are some decent cheaper models out there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there are a variety of protein skimmer that are avilable on the market..from hang-on(goes on the back of the tank like a aquaclear filter) to skimmers that are stand up which go directly into or are connectd to the sump.

here is some more info for you:

proetin skimmer


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...ategory_id=2619 is this a decient skimmer?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

or even this..... http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...3041&pcid1=3203 by the way its for a 30 gallon.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I clicked on both of those and almost died looking at the prices, then I realized they were in Canadian

I was considering buying the first one myself, but seemed like too much for the size tank I am setting up (which is a 38 gallon btw)

I actually bought the second one you listed, the visi-jet, yesterday, but I haven't set the tank up yet. For the price it seems to be a good skimmer for a smaller tank. I liked the fact that it also works as a powerhead, but dislike the way it takes up so much space within the tank.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

are those power filter/skimmer combos any good, i think skilter is the brand name?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The skilters are garbage. It was a shot in the dark when they invented that thing. I use maxi jet powerheads and love them, So the jury is out on that item because i had never tried thier other products. Can't be all that bad. Now i have had the seaclone before because it was a freebie, But i would never buy one. It it a piece of crap.
Let us know how the maxi works.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i was told cause i dont want many fish, couple small ones, i dont need a skimmer... then i read that id have extra water changes if u go without.... how many water changes would i do with a skimmer and how many if i didnt. and what % do u change with saltwater tanks. thx


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

> i was told cause i dont want many fish, couple small ones, i dont need a skimmer... then i read that id have extra water changes if u go without.... how many water changes would i do with a skimmer and how many if i didnt. and what % do u change with saltwater tanks


Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but i was searching about skimmers
and would like to know if anybody can answer ternizter question?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That question is a variable on what fish he would have so there is no clear answer.
It depends on how messy of a fish is in there, how much he feeds as well, and along with the tank size.


----------

